

The Uber-truth about the slavery economy - smacktoward
http://terrychay.com/article/the-uber-truth-about-the-slavery-economy.shtml?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+tychay+%28The+Woodwork%29

======
namesbc
For an alternative opinion:
[http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2458816,00.asp](http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2458816,00.asp)

With Uber drivers making more than double what cabbies make, it seems that
Uber is actually freeing the cabbies from the "slavery" of medallions.

~~~
zenbowman
A very good point. I was speaking to a cabbie in Vancouver, where a cab
medallion is right about half a million dollars (Canadian). Cab drivers
effectively have the choice of being indentured labor to the cab companies who
buy medallions, or accepting massive debt and becoming indentured laborers for
the bank.

Uber seems like a much better option.

------
qq66
Well as far as exaggerations go, equating $15/hr freelance with "slavery" is
much more disturbing than any exaggeratioms Über is making.

